# The hunt for a Silicone Landing Net



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

I currently have an el'cheapo ropey landing net which I am getting fed up with, I love the look of the Silicone Landing Nets but cannot find where to get one with a short handle for yaking. The Fastnet Flyl would be perfect ([url=http://www.flybridge.com.au/s...w.flybridge.com.au/store/index ... ucts_id=46)[/url] except their paypal and credit card payment services don't work and I cannot contact them via phone (says number is not available). There seems to be a Burkley and Wilson version but from what I can see they only have long handles. I am in the sunshine coast and tried BCF and BarraJacks.

If anyone has any hints please let me know, I am thinking I am just going to have to get a short handed enviro net or a long handled silicone in Burkley or Wilson.

Dan


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Teach me for not searching the forums properly before I post. Apparently Flybridge have gone broke. Looks like i will be getting a Burkley or Wilson and shortening the handle.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Dan,

I believe there is a Berkley silicone kayak net out there without having to shorten the handle. Not sure where else they are available.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Berkley-Kayak-Fishing-Net-/120703430917

Regards

Marty


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Marty,

How did I not see this in eBay? I have just bought one now and hopefully can pickup tomorrow.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but does anyone know of where you can get replacement silicone netting as I have an excellent handle already??
scm


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Picked the landing net up from Noosa this morning, going to christen it tomorrow. 
Dan


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

Could you let us know what you think of the Berkley net because the only short handled Berkley net I found in the fishing stores seemed too small even for the average size fish I manage to catch :? It looked like one of those nets people grab goldfish outta tanks with 

I ended up with a environet and I can't fault it, you can rest it on your lap even with a angry Flattie in it!

Cheers,


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

are these nets really worth it,im thinking of getting one because everytime i use the one ive got (cheap fine mesh crap) the little trebles in lures get caught up and takes 10 mins or more to get em out.
so do the hooks not get tangled up in these nets or is the silicone for the fish' benifit


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is a tad small, I will see how it goes tomorrow and i'll let you know the results. Hopefully a nice big lizard finds it's way into my net and stays in. As fastnet have gone bust it seems that this is the only short handled silicone net you can get. On a side note it has a nice inbuilt tether and clip, will just have to see if it stretches far enough to be useful.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

guys the environet is a sail, but a big flattie will jam the holes on a silicone,and make you wish you had an environet.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I tried that little burkley silicone landing net out today, didn't catch anything massive but it got a good workout, landed 8 legal fish with it, including a 40cm flathead which fit in fine. Very happy with it although I haven't found anywhere practical to attach it to yet on the outback. Not once did I have the pain of untangling fish and hooks from it which was a nice change.


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad it all worked out torana79. It does look like a good net and if its working for you I might have to maybe get 1.

cheers.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Chris,

I just measured the mouth of the net and it is about 28cm wide and 32cm high.

Dan


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

southcoastmatty said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but does anyone know of where you can get replacement silicone netting as I have an excellent handle already??
> scm


matt, Pam and Wayne have them in town. I just got a replacement the other day. 
Catch you soon buddy


----------

